# Giant TCR Composite Frames



## JD_OC (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if the frames in the '04 and '05 TCR Composite 0,1,2,3 model bikes are all the same frame? I.e., are you just paying more for better components on the Composite 0, or is the frame better (lighter, etc)? There are large differences in price between the models, and I would rather get a Composite 2 and upgrade later, provided the frame is the same as the Composite 0.

I couldn't find out this info on their site.

JD_OC


----------



## jimmythegimp (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, the frames are all the same. The forks are different though. The TCR1's and above have a fork with a carbon steerer. Anybody know about "GRX60 Composite Dual Pivot" brakes on the TCR1.


----------



## Long Live Long Rides (Jan 23, 2005)

jimmythegimp said:


> Yes, the frames are all the same. The forks are different though. The TCR1's and above have a fork with a carbon steerer. Anybody know about "GRX60 Composite Dual Pivot" brakes on the TCR1.


I got a chance to check out the carbon brakes on the TCR1. Very, _very_ sexy. Whether or not they save weight, I have no idea. They could always just be carbon wrapped


----------



## FORZA! (Feb 13, 2004)

*not exactly the same*

as mentioned, the forks are all carbon on the higher end models.

also - i believe that Giant lengthened the chainstays for '05 (admittedly a minor difference) for all but the TCR "advanced"

good luck.




JD_OC said:


> Does anyone know if the frames in the '04 and '05 TCR Composite 0,1,2,3 model bikes are all the same frame? I.e., are you just paying more for better components on the Composite 0, or is the frame better (lighter, etc)? There are large differences in price between the models, and I would rather get a Composite 2 and upgrade later, provided the frame is the same as the Composite 0.
> 
> I couldn't find out this info on their site.
> 
> JD_OC


----------

